# Should i stay or should i go



## keithjose (Aug 11, 2008)

I am facing a massive dilemma, having left South Africa in 1992, travelled everywhere I could. I eventually settled in London in 1998 and have been here ever since. fantastic job, great flat, 2 good holidays a year, awesome car, actually not a bad life, but I miss the sunshine, the braai's, the beaches, the good ol south African lifestyle and of course my family. My finance who is British (I have dual nationality) is very keen to go, but I am just not sure. Crime I am not worried about, its the opportunities and the political uncertainty that gets me, there is so much negativity about SA now days and everyone I talk to say that in a few years its going to be another ZIM. HELP! Need to hear something positive to convice me that it will be all worth it.
thanks in advance
Keith


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

If i was in ur place... i would have opted to go back... 
I mean u already have Citizenship.. and i m struggling to get workpermit 

U right!!! it's awesome country.. Sunshine, Beaches, Brai and What a mix of culture...

Listen to your heart Keithjose


----------



## Kath (Aug 15, 2008)

*No easy answers*

It would be wonderful if we had 20/20 vision going forward. But we don't. So what you need to do is work out what you'd do in a heartbeat if you knew you only had 6 months to live, and work from that. 

I agree people are very negative; world-wide, the media focuses so much on scare-mongering that we fear terribly all the time. Whatever happened to the idea that "you must be the change you want to see in the world?" (Ghandi). 

But fear never provides a good premiss on which to make a long-term decision. 

Countries go through ups and downs - they all have challenges and opportunities. But at least the future only comes one day at a time (Dean Acheson)

Remember to go with your heart; the heart has its reasons whereof reason knows nothing (Pascal).


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are young enough to start over somewhere else,I'd say go and get it out of your system.
I think its going to go down a lot further before it gets up again, and the main reason I left was not because we had ben exposed to crime,but what my life would be like with a teenage//young woman going out to parties etc at nights, and what my levels of fear would be.
I found that to be unacceptable.
(and before the same old arguement about its the same everywhere else erupts, it might be,but not to the same levels and frequency)


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Keith

I was in the Eastern Cape then moved to the Cape 7 years ago. Also worked in Nigeria, USA & Dubai and while I can honestly say don't come back here anytime soon perhaps it would be better if you thought about the implications of the following practical issues..

Our president elect has just got off on a rape charge and stated in his trial that to protect himself against aids he always took a shower

The same person is doing his utmost to close 1 of the countries most effective anti-corruption units and also has corruption charges levelled against him in the arms deal that went through some years back.

Petrol is now R10.50 per liter and diesel is R11.00. in the embargo days there would be riots if the petrol price rose 5 cents now it goes up by rands and no-one says anything.

Labour hiring laws state that the pale faced population is to be hired last in the queue so unless you are intending to come across and start your own small business getting employment , regardless how qualified you are , could be a challenge 

Crime is rife , much worse than '92 when you left . In fact if you own a firearm here you are a target. It is the only country in the world where you cannot use it as self defense unless you can prove categorically that your assailant intended to kill you not just rob you with it. 

A pensioner was hijacked in Cape Town a while ago by 3 strong men and he shot them all.1 died but the victim is up on murder charges.

Tik or meths amphetamines is rampant out here even in the schools. Education levels suck and few university degrees are still recognised outside South Africa yet in the 1960 we were the world leader in Heart Surgery. 

If you want your kids to have a high level of education you have to export them now.

Heaven forbid that you end up in a state hospital due to accident or attack- it is really scary. Been there done that - private health care is a must but it is expensive.

Travelling on the N2 out of Cape Town can be fun at night. It is not uncommon to get barriers and bricks packed in the middle of the road to disable your car. We dont allow our kids to travel there late at night and I am often on the road but take the back route to avoid "problems".

Some months ago patients in a doctors waiting room were robbed at gun point by robbers with AK-47's here in Somerset West. No one was ever caught. 

Norwegian friends who run an outstanding B&B here packed for Perth after they walked in to a local cafe that had just been robbed at gunpoint. 4 hr later the police still had not arrived yet the police station is less than 2 km away.

Neighbours were robbed across the road and 2 days later, before they were able to get walls up and advanced alarms in the robbers came back and cleaned them out completely.

30% of our road is in the process of immigrating this year . 

South Africa is a stunning country to live in, the potential is enormous but the crime, the lack of prevention, and reverse apartheid make it very difficult to live a safe and full life here anymore. 

Im not saying don't EVER come back - just think very carefully if you come back now


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

keithjose said:


> I am facing a massive dilemma, having left South Africa in 1992, travelled everywhere I could. I eventually settled in London in 1998 and have been here ever since. fantastic job, great flat, 2 good holidays a year, awesome car, actually not a bad life, but I miss the sunshine, the braai's, the beaches, the good ol south African lifestyle and of course my family. My finance who is British (I have dual nationality) is very keen to go, but I am just not sure. Crime I am not worried about, its the opportunities and the political uncertainty that gets me, there is so much negativity about SA now days and everyone I talk to say that in a few years its going to be another ZIM. HELP! Need to hear something positive to convice me that it will be all worth it.
> thanks in advance
> Keith


You sounds like me  - Except for the wanting to go back thing...... 

SA will be Zim in x years - its all how you hedge your bets.... POWER will be a big problem as they have not even started construction of new plants.

Why not look at the USA or OZ if you want some sun or start to enjoy your freedom in one of the greatest countries in the world.


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

keithjose said:


> I am facing a massive dilemma, having left South Africa in 1992, travelled everywhere I could. I eventually settled in London in 1998 and have been here ever since. fantastic job, great flat, 2 good holidays a year, awesome car, actually not a bad life, but I miss the sunshine, the braai's, the beaches, the good ol south African lifestyle and of course my family. My finance who is British (I have dual nationality) is very keen to go, but I am just not sure. Crime I am not worried about, its the opportunities and the political uncertainty that gets me, there is so much negativity about SA now days and everyone I talk to say that in a few years its going to be another ZIM. HELP! Need to hear something positive to convice me that it will be all worth it.
> thanks in advance
> Keith


Hi there--just read your comment--have you decided as yet--I have been living in the Uk for 4 yrs now and I feel exactly like you do--those awesome braais, sunshine, smiling faces, beach, potjie kos I really miss. Dont listen to people, go down to SA first as a visit and see for yourself--a friend of mine just recently returned and said that SAfrica is changing at a rapid paste but all positive-there will be those that are negative but go on the website homerevolution and see the comments there. Loads of SAFAS are returning. Good Luck


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Polony said:


> Hi there--just read your comment--have you decided as yet--I have been living in the Uk for 4 yrs now and I feel exactly like you do--those awesome braais, sunshine, smiling faces, beach, potjie kos I really miss. Dont listen to people, go down to SA first as a visit and see for yourself--a friend of mine just recently returned and said that SAfrica is changing at a rapid paste but all positive-there will be those that are negative but go on the website homerevolution and see the comments there. Loads of SAFAS are returning. Good Luck


Well of course, the homecoming revolution site is a government backed site to try and encourage people to SA, so its bound to be positive isn't it


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well of course, the homecoming revolution site is a government backed site to try and encourage people to SA, so its bound to be positive isn't it


Hmmmm Ya ,Stravinsky. I was on there when I was 2 minded just as keith and there are loads of different peoples opinions stated on there. The forums are open for discussions and everyones view or opinion is respected-it is a government site but you can state exactly what you feel -it helped me alot in making my decision. Not everything is government influenced. Home revolution is a site to draw people back to SA but people can also state why they wont' return. Read it, maybe you will be surprised.....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Polony said:


> Hmmmm Ya ,Stravinsky. I was on there when I was 2 minded just as keith and there are loads of different peoples opinions stated on there. The forums are open for discussions and everyones view or opinion is respected-it is a government site but you can state exactly what you feel -it helped me alot in making my decision. Not everything is government influenced. Home revolution is a site to draw people back to SA but people can also state why they wont' return. Read it, maybe you will be surprised.....


Hey, of course everyone can express their opinion, I'm not against that and encourage it. I have been moderating on many SA forums though that get "infiltrated " by Homecoming Revolution members who basically just try to destroy the forums by winding people up. As I'm sure you know, most SA forums are very very negative, but when you get people coming on saying there is next to no crime in SA and that you will be perfectly safe, and that all the world press is making up the stories, then you have to start asking yourself what they are all about, dont you agree?


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Hey, of course everyone can express their opinion, I'm not against that and encourage it. I have been moderating on many SA forums though that get "infiltrated " by Homecoming Revolution members who basically just try to destroy the forums by winding people up. As I'm sure you know, most SA forums are very very negative, but when you get people coming on saying there is next to no crime in SA and that you will be perfectly safe, and that all the world press is making up the stories, then you have to start asking yourself what they are all about, dont you agree?


Totally agree with you on that Stravinsky. I no doubt know that there is crime in SA and that is one of the reasons why we did not return also for the sake of my children. The stress of security is taking it toil on many SAfricans--many of my family members email me daily to update me. However they still say that SAfrica is changing for the best. Lets hope that the 2010 is a success where many jobs will be created thus dropping the rate of unemployment resulting in a cut in crime.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Polony said:


> TLets hope that the 2010 is a success where many jobs will be created thus dropping the rate of unemployment resulting in a cut in crime.


Yes for sure lets hope so


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Polony (and that is a taste I miss) where do you get figures for the loads of Saffas are returning?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Hi Polony (and that is a taste I miss) where do you get figures for the loads of Saffas are returning?


I too would like to see those stats..... Snigger


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> I too would like to see those stats..... Snigger


Go onto the homeoffice emmigration south africa wesbite . It seems you guys dont want to believe that there are many SAFA's returning to South Africa. All you want to hear is how the SAFA's are leaving SA because of how bad it is etc. There is light at the end of the tunnel guys. Not everyone feels as you do.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Polony said:


> Go onto the homeoffice emmigration south africa wesbite . It seems you guys dont want to believe that there are many SAFA's returning to South Africa. All you want to hear is how the SAFA's are leaving SA because of how bad it is etc. There is light at the end of the tunnel guys. Not everyone feels as you do.


I should hope not.... we need dreamers in this world.

Please read...
White flight from South Africa | Between staying and going | The Economist

The home revulsion is just some honey making a buck out of some peoples good/old memories..... giving them false hope. (suckers)


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Polony said:


> Go onto the homeoffice emmigration south africa wesbite .


Direct link please?


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> I should hope not.... we need dreamers in this world.
> 
> Please read...
> White flight from South Africa | Between staying and going | The Economist
> ...


Halo, reading the link you pasted in your last comment, it is quite difficult to take sides. I understand that there are loads of people wanting to leave SA because of the crime etc. Lets not forget that SAfrica has a huge unemployment problem which results in crime, drugs etc. All countries that are known to be poor or have a high rate unemployment culture, has huge crime statistics. Just the other day in one of the UK papers it was stated that the homeoffice is considering cutting down on immigrants because of the credit crunch as there might be loads of british people made redundant hence crime is going to escalate against immigrants who currently have jobs. If SAfrica was a thriving country, do you think that crime will still prevail. Not to mention SAfrica have loads of immigrants from countries like Zim, Nigeria etc that are contributing to crime since they cannot find work. Going onto Affirmative action, well I can only say that it balances out with "job reservation during apartheid" where certain jobs were only reserved for white people. I keep asking myself that if the white people did not bring in apartheid and treated everyone equally from the start,will they be suffering now. You know it takes me back to a time when I was explaining apartheid to a british person (who just wanted to know what it was like living under apartheid). I explain to her about affirmative action and she said to me is that not discriminating. I laughed and said then what would you call apartheid if you think affirmative action is discriminating. What about Job reservation?? Motivation for affirmative action is to redress negative effects of actual or perceived, past or current discrimination that is regarded as unjust by relevant legislative bodies.(apartheid). I dont know but maybe the reason for the white people running away from SAfrica is because it is not a land of milk and honey for them anymore. Lets not forget that although the international media portrays that only white families are been murdered in SA, lets investigate further, as there are many blacks, indian and coloured people that are also been hijacked, raped and murdered everyday but when it is a white person it is blown out of proportion. Everyone is suffering from crime and not just the white people. My cousin was shot dead about 8 yrs ago and today we still dont know who murdered him. His body was left in streets. A prev.colleague of mine husband and daughter were parked at pavilion in Durban and was hijacked and shot dead and he was not white. Crime affects all people of south africa. I wish we could just forget the colout thing and just stand together as one nation, one country and not I am white, coloured, indian, black--how long is this colour thing going to go on.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Lots of fluff I see...... Bottom line : You need your head read to go back to South Africa.... If you are stupid enough to contemplate a move such as this..... Take a deep breath and wait until the world cup is over and Zuma is President for life...... make your decision then.

*PS Still waiting for that link*


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

"Crime affects all people of south africa." I agree with that totally, Now show me where I or anyone else has said it is only whites who are affected?

I also agree with you that Crime,especially in Poverty stricken Countries and Comunities, happens everywhere.
And if someone is stealing food I would agree.
Now explain the Violence to me AFTER someone has stolen something?
You cannot, because no-one in SA effectively has.
Violence and Rape has Nothing to do with poverty.
And S'A's Citizens of ALL colours who can are streaming out of SA because of Violence.

In terms of AA, I also agree that there had to some assistance.
Personally,I dont think AA has much effect on the white Population, only 6% of the white Population is unemployed.
So jobs are'nt a problem, careers are.
Where I do disagree is that if you one Bcom Graduate from each of the race Groups,They should all be on an equal level, so why should one race get preference,a Qualified University Graduate is no longer a disadvantaged person,
are Tokio Sexwale or Cyril Ramaphosa or any of the BEE Millionaires kids still disadvantaged
I Think AA should be to do with University/Education and should be means tested,irrespective of colour.

As to your comment that if SA was doing well there would be no crime except for foreigners, the Xenophobic Violence was directed at hardworking Foreigners mostly.
The ANC have had 14 Boom years iro of resources, they managed to drop the unemployment rate by 1%. 

Kindly give me the link to the stats you mentioned,I cant find them on any of the SA Govts sites


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Actually, I think the unemployment has risen..... 
Unemployment and the labour market in South Africa

As for white unemployment.... I feel you are also incorrect but then so has the unemployment rate of all South Africans plummeted no matter what colour.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Halo,I know Kingdon and Knight well, their figures are only up to 2004.
Dept of stats withdrew and revised the 2006 Labour stats which showed that unemployment rate in the Narrow version is 23% and 6 % for whites.(Narrow definition : did you attempt to find work in the past 4 weeks))

If you use the Broad definition(as 1st World Countries do) then 37% of the population is either under 16 or over 65, of the balance 13.2 million are employed which leaves 35.5% as "Discouraged" work seekers ie unemployed in any real sense.
PS: the white figures drop from 6% to 4% in the narrow definition.


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> Actually, I think the unemployment has risen.....
> Unemployment and the labour market in South Africa
> 
> As for white unemployment.... I feel you are also incorrect but then so has the unemployment rate of all South Africans plummeted no matter what colour.


Daxk-I think you misread my comment. I meant that Safrica has a high rate of unemployment and the foreigners i.e. Zim/Nigerians are contributing to the crime.

The article pasted earlier about "whites leaving SAfrica" it states this "Another claim is that a lot of leavers return. Martine Schaffer, a Durbanite who returned to South Africa herself in 2003 after 14 years in London, now runs the “Homecoming Revolution”, an outfit created with help from the First National Bank to tempt lost sheep back to the fold. And, yes, a significant number of émigrés do come home, seduced by memories of the easeful poolside life under the jacaranda trees, excited by work opportunities or keen—perhaps after having children themselves—to reunite with parents who stayed behind. " which is what I was stating ealier about loads of people returning. 

Yes, unemployment does contribute to crime. Where there is a high rate of unemployment there is a high rate of crime. I get different views of SA from people everday. Some say come back, it is not that bad, yes the crime is bad but SA is thriving then some say the crime is bad, stay where you are. It is a win/lose situation................................


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Link please....


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

Halo said:


> Link please....


I went on the homeoffice website and the article is not there anymore --they just have recent news --the article I wasreferring to was about a year ago however I did come across this article which is quite interesting:

White expatriates are returning to South Africa World wire news 24/7 from The Plain Dealer & Associated Press - cleveland.com


Dont know if you can get in though


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

polony, its a rite of passage, every year, for probably 50 years, Uni Students all over the World go and broaden their Horizons, so too with Saffa kids.
Mostly they go to the UK to earn some pounds, stay for a few years, but mostly two which is when the visa runs out and then go back "Home"
Every December the Planes flying back from the UK are chock full of these kids.
I did it too.
They HAVE to go back
And every year Martine shouts the same BS.
Yes, these kids have skills but mostly they are at the beginning of their careers, SA biggest Permanent skills loss has been in the older middle to top Management spheres,this is who the HCR and Afriforum are trying to entice back, 

and those people are NOT going back in Droves,a few are, unable to settle somewhere else and most of those leave again.
Moneyweb article yesterday listed 5 more CEO's and CFO's who are leaving.


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

Daxk said:


> polony, its a rite of passage, every year, for probably 50 years, Uni Students all over the World go and broaden their Horizons, so too with Saffa kids.
> Mostly they go to the UK to earn some pounds, stay for a few years, but mostly two which is when the visa runs out and then go back "Home"
> Every December the Planes flying back from the UK are chock full of these kids.
> I did it too.
> ...



It is so sad though as Safrica is such a beautiful country. I miss it dearly.....


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Nicky Prins appears to be the only one, if you google nicky prins za you will see how many times she has appeared, she was on Radio 702, as well, with all the fuss it's almost as if she is the only returnee,


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

yes,it is, and its people, its my country but no longer my home.


----------



## Polony (Oct 16, 2008)

Daxk said:


> yes,it is, and its people, its my country but no longer my home.


That is true. My country but no longer my home. I t took me a long time to accept that though


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Polony, not an attack, have a look at how many other Homecomers other than Nicky Prins
you can find, recent ones, I can only find 4.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Polony said:


> Halo, reading the link you pasted in your last comment, it is quite difficult to take sides. I understand that there are loads of people wanting to leave SA because of the crime etc. Lets not forget that SAfrica has a huge unemployment problem which results in crime, drugs etc. All countries that are known to be poor or have a high rate unemployment culture, has huge crime statistics. Just the other day in one of the UK papers it was stated that the homeoffice is considering cutting down on immigrants because of the credit crunch as there might be loads of british people made redundant hence crime is going to escalate against immigrants who currently have jobs. If SAfrica was a thriving country, do you think that crime will still prevail. Not to mention SAfrica have loads of immigrants from countries like Zim, Nigeria etc that are contributing to crime since they cannot find work. Going onto Affirmative action, well I can only say that it balances out with "job reservation during apartheid" where certain jobs were only reserved for white people. I keep asking myself that if the white people did not bring in apartheid and treated everyone equally from the start,will they be suffering now. You know it takes me back to a time when I was explaining apartheid to a british person (who just wanted to know what it was like living under apartheid). I explain to her about affirmative action and she said to me is that not discriminating. I laughed and said then what would you call apartheid if you think affirmative action is discriminating. What about Job reservation?? Motivation for affirmative action is to redress negative effects of actual or perceived, past or current discrimination that is regarded as unjust by relevant legislative bodies.(apartheid). I dont know but maybe the reason for the white people running away from SAfrica is because it is not a land of milk and honey for them anymore. Lets not forget that although the international media portrays that only white families are been murdered in SA, lets investigate further, as there are many blacks, indian and coloured people that are also been hijacked, raped and murdered everyday but when it is a white person it is blown out of proportion. Everyone is suffering from crime and not just the white people. My cousin was shot dead about 8 yrs ago and today we still dont know who murdered him. His body was left in streets. A prev.colleague of mine husband and daughter were parked at pavilion in Durban and was hijacked and shot dead and he was not white. Crime affects all people of south africa. I wish we could just forget the colout thing and just stand together as one nation, one country and not I am white, coloured, indian, black--how long is this colour thing going to go on.


Polony here is my$1 worth. I dont think anyone has said that ONLY whites are affected by crime, gets raped an murdered. However here is a question to you. You dont have to give me the answer as I have my own answer which I wouldnt(but prob should) post here but answer so other people can read it. If I look at the thousands of rapes and murders etc. in South Africa. Now we all know that because the ratio of black to white is immense, so it is probably understandable that the MOST of these will be blacks. But now WHO is inflicting all these crimes, rapes Torture Murder. Whites? I think not. SO the conclussion is that blacks are killing their "own" - Fair enough - as a white person that prob does not phase me beacuse I dont go killing people or even steal. But why do the blacks have to rape, torture and kill white people, that has done absolutely nothing to them. Do you see white guys going into black neighbourhoods and raping and killing black women and children. No we( i mean the ones in SA) are in their bed asleep( or at least try to worrying about blacks doing it to them.) So if all these thousands of people are being killed by BLACKS everyyear/day then that does not say al lot about them to me apart from behaving like savages. Can not remember now if you were still in or out of SA. Think I read you were somewhere else for safety of family oh yes this is what I read quote

“Totally agree with you on that Stravinsky. I no doubt know that there is crime in SA and that is one of the reasons why we did not return also for the sake of my children. The stress of security is taking it toil on many SAfricans--many of my family members email me daily to update me. However they still say that SAfrica is changing for the best. Lets hope that the 2010 is a success where many jobs will be created thus dropping the rate of unemployment resulting in a cut in crime. ” 


So let me get this straight, you are telling everyone all this crap, yet you are not even in the country for the sake of your children. Very nice. You know what it is very hard to forget about the colour thing when blacks walk around your neighbourhood to break into your house, rape and torture your widfe and daughters and murder you. Oh yes it is easy gfor you to forget BEACAUSE YOU ARE NOT THERE TO EXPERIENCE IT. BTW as for crime in well off countries, well as far as I remember SA was pretty well off untill a black Government ******ed it up to proob be the worst country for a white person tin the world(well that is my view) I am just glad that I kept my promise to my wife and dsughters to keep them safe and from harm. Hopefully people will start listening to "this broken record speech" and start seriusly concidering to get out. You mnow how you learn something, by hearing it over and over and over. Hopefully my method works, even if it helps one person it is better than nothing. I hope you sleep with a clear conciuous when all the white people get raped, but hey you prob dont care beacuse ypou are not there. And I can see a disaster in SA in 2010. I saw with my own eyes how the masses tried to trash Kingspark because their stupid little braincells could not understand that you can not get more than 55000 people in KingPark to watch two crap African soccerteams play against each other.( oh yes I know why they dont understand, because everyday they fit 30 big mammas in a 15 seat taxi and wonder why the wheels fall off hahahah)So now tell me how this little stupid brain celled masses are going to carry on when they realize that their"once in a lifetime oppertunity" to see their beloved Banana Banana team play England or Brazil or something in the World cup will not happen because all the seats are occupied by "white foreigners" who have paid for them 2 years ago allready. All they will see is that there are "whites" in that stadium and they cant see their team play. There is going to be chaos - OHH I am glad I wont be there. Wonder if the media will capture it. Suppose after a Black American president, the world wont see any wrong in any black mans actions ever again - But that is just the "jealous, sour Afrikaner in Western Australia" saying these "horrible things" again.
So by next year I hope I dont have to use the words "told you so" but will probably have to.

No thank you, WA beaches without crime suits me and my family just fine.


----------



## RSA_expat_usa (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not even a white South African, and I would not recomend for anyone to live in SA. I am a woman and constantly fear for my life in SA (in my car, at home, now even at shopping malls in SA) . If you are educated and have skills-go somewhere else..... The US will welcome your skills and you have a wonderful safe life. 

SA is great to visit- but not to live! 

Choosing not to live in SA is not because of racism- it for the human need to survive!


----------



## BBJ (Jul 6, 2009)

*Don't Go.*

We've just left after 15 years in the Cape. Do I miss it? Yep! Would I go back? Not on your life? I've lost two friends both shot.

31,918 murder with firearm, another 21,553 murders with some other type of implement. RAPE = 52,425 and they reckon only about 5% of Rape are reported!!!!! If you work out the figures that equates to each and every woman in South Africa being raped in the next 12 years. and you are thinking of moving there? Honestly keep your great memories of a beautiful country in your photo album.

I was hijacked and the police officer on the front desk of the police station couldn't spell "stolen" or "thousand". 

Unfortunately, black empowerment was implemented at any cost, this meant most talented whites ended up in OZ, or NZ, or UK, and to be honest the black guys that were hoisted into the Directorships etc... couldn't do the job due to lack of training and education, so now everyone points at them and says "what a failure"... what did they expect? it was all too quick. and to be honest if you can't feed your family what are you going to do?


----------



## BBJ (Jul 6, 2009)

*Polony....*

Unfortunately, no one in South Africa can forget the "Black /White thing" as you put it, as it is inscribed in South Africa's written constitution. One colour is given preference over another colour in terms of employment. If that isn't racist I don't know what is.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone who comes back here not in a straight jacket should be placed into one immediately!! Not only are the crime figures disgustingly high, you must also remember that most of those figures are fiddled on a grand scale anyway.

If you have a wife/daughter or even a son think on this... where you are now can your loved one walk down to the local cafe safely? If they are half an hour late from work do you get very worried if you can't reach them on their cell? Do you, with all your heart, want to absolutely forbid them to go out at night for fear of their safety? How are you going to react when you are pulled of the road by traffic cops and given a speeding fine when you were not even speeding and they laugh in your face? When you (and especially your wife - which has happened in the past) argue with that cop and he punches either of you in the face... what you going to do? Think of all the muti murders... and the witchdoctors telling the brainless the only way to get rid of aids is to rape either a virgin or a granny.

To all those idiots out there that say crime happens everywhere in the world... true, but you are over 100 (ONE HUNDRED) times more likely to be murdered here than in London, never mind all other types of assaults. Coming back here immediatley puts you in line for your own Darwin award... which is a good thing because that type of stupidity we don't need anywhere, ever!


----------

